# redbird creek?



## hoochfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

we will be camping at Ft. McAllister SP in richmond hill from 8-29 till 9-6-09.

we are going to fish at the campground off the fishing pier there on redbird creek. 

can anyone give a report for this area? was wondering whats being caught and what baits to use. and any suggestions on rigging?


thanks for any help yall can give.

hooch


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe Stan or Paul can help you out on that one, or they may know someone to ask... Someone knows somethin!  That one is out of my jurisdiction.


----------



## BDD (Aug 19, 2009)

The fishing is not that good off the pier,  Although you might pick up a passing trout or bass or small shark this time of year.
I would suggest taking the foot trail that runs north along Redbird, there is a nice deep hole in the bend of the creek that 
comes around the island. The trail ( runs behind the dump station ) goes right up next to the creek and is on high ground.
  I hadn't been there in a few years, so I don't know how much it's changed.
Good Luck,


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 19, 2009)

BDD has it pegged.

If you can get your hands on a canoe you can slip down redbird and catch some fish along the bends.


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> BDD has it pegged.
> 
> If you can get your hands on a canoe you can slip down redbird and catch some fish along the bends.



And it is a beautiful paddle as well.  I suggest a kayak!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 19, 2009)

Well! There you are!

Riverpirate has volunteered to bring his 'yaks and guide for you!


----------



## Randy (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't go that weekend but I will be in Coffee Bluff this weekend!


----------



## savreds (Aug 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> Can't go that weekend but I will be in Coffee Bluff this weekend!



OH Lawd... you mean I gots to look at yo ugly mug this weekend!!!


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 19, 2009)

Its still a little early for a lot of fish to be that far back in redbird but it wouldnt hurt to try. Try a float rig just above the bottom with live or dead shrimp. You can probably catch enough shrimp from the dock/pier in redbird with your cast net. You will probably catch some undersized reds and mabey some keeper flounder. The causeway just before Ft Mac Marina is lined with rocks and is a good place to fish a dead shrimp on the bottom or drift your cork. Ft Mac has many opportunities for fishing! Let us know how you do!


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

bdd, thanks for the trail tip! we have been there twice and never seen it!  

i dont have a boat/kayak and this is a budgeted trip so i wont be renting one either. we had planed on doing a guided trip while we are there but an unexpected truck repair ate the money for that out of our vacation funds.

past two times we have just fished off the pier and caught small sharks a few other fish(no clue what they were!).

if yall cant tell, i have no clue about any saltwater fishing. other than bait goes in the water, and set the hook and reel it in!

and the other problem i have had is, at the pier inside the campground, which way is the big water? what i mean is, because of the tides i cant tell which way is what! i normaly have a very good since of direction, but seem get to exited about what i'm doing and get all turned around when i'm there. annoys the crap out me that i cant tell, but i let it go and just keep fishing!

in the past we have just fished store bought shrimp on the bottem rigged with wire leader that looks like a "t" with a leader for wieght on the bottem, from a 3 way swivel, with a leader and hook off the side of the swivel.

i have heard a cajun thunder float is the way to go for top water salt fishing like we are planning on doing, so i bought a couple of them. any tips on a technic or rigging for them? 

thanks again,
hooch


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 19, 2009)

oh yeah! what would be a good, all around hook?

last time we used 5/0(i think) kahl hooks.

any better suggestions?

thanks
hooch


----------



## BDD (Aug 20, 2009)

You don't have to make your rig to complicated to fish the hole off the trail, especially when you may loose a few hooks
On the trees that used to be in the hole and also cutting off the line when you hook a short red.

 I keep it simple,  swivel number 6 or 4 hook small crimp on weight near the hook just to get it down and a regular old bobber ( also try with out the bobber) ,  just enough shrimp to cover the hook.
If your lucky the black drum will be in the hole, but reds will hit it also. The trout and flounder like a little more shrimp.

 When you say store bought shrimp, I hope you don't mean food shrimp from Kroger's, they are not the same.
 Ft. Mc marina has local caught bait shrimp, you'll do better on them.

  The hole on the trail is not on the main part of redbird creek,  if your standing on the pier looking out the ICW is to the left about a mile and 1/2 or so.
 But about a 1/4 mile to the left of the pier is the side creek that goes around the camp ground and ties back into Redbird creek, the hole is
 on this side creek.

   Also,  if you can catch the tide coming in after dark, fish the pier and cast toward the bank.  There are a few oyster beds along the bank
  and if you look long enough you'll probably see bait busting the water along the bank at night.


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 20, 2009)

> When you say store bought shrimp, I hope you don't mean food shrimp from Kroger's, they are not the same.



yep, just a bag of frozen shrimp from the walmart freezer. thats what the folks at the park office told use to do the first time we were there two years ago. so we did. fishing of the campground pier is the ONLY saltwater fishing we have ever done.but i will go for the other you mentioned instead.

how would i find the marina from the park?  i dont know my way around richmond hill very well, yet!  and do you know the average price for it?

the rigging you are talking about, if i understand you right, is a simple carolina rig, right?

thanks again,
hooch


----------



## BDD (Aug 20, 2009)

The marina is on the main road into the park, about a 1/2 mile before the park on the left you can't miss it.
Wal-Mart shrimp probably came from Twain definitely not the GA coast,  some folks may think it
doesn't matter, I do. 

  Not sure if you'd call the rig a Carolina rig or not ,  it's the same set up I would use to fish a live minnow.
 Swivel about 2 feet above the hook with a medium size split shot 6 inched above the hook, very the bobber
 until you start getting hits.


----------

